
Computers Should Be More Like Smartphones - _query
http://www.mpscholten.de/software-engineering/2016/02/20/computers-should-be-more-like-smartphones.html
======
transfire
Okay so this is mostly a push for Nix Package Manager.

While there are compelling features about Nix, it nonetheless feels
overwrought. Between the long hash names for package directories and the whole
"functional packages" which requires a whole new scripting language, I tend to
want something a bit simpler. For example, I tend to like Gobolinux approach
better.

~~~
_query
Don't focus on nix too much, sandboxes are the most important point :)

Nix is not the only solution, there is also GNU guix for example. Actually I
agree that the nix language is just increasing the complexity, one could have
used a already existing language.

